# Haier HC125FVS door gasket



## D12Eminem989 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello, I am trying to locate a door seal gasket for my Haier HC125FVS appliance. I have searched everywhere and no one seems to have specific information on the gasket or doesn't sell to non commercial people.

Here is my model and manual:
Products

Any help locating the part # or a place that sell the correct seal, I would be so happy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you contacted the company?


----------



## D12Eminem989 (Jun 11, 2011)

No, another company contacted them to reference the part and hopefully order it for me, but it's no longer made.


----------

